# Hideous



## ericp (Feb 23, 2003)

Hello,

we had a discussion last week about fake watches...

yesterday I saw (and photographed) a real travesty of a vehicle.

It was an MR2 dressed up as a Ferrari 355......It was hideous (although the same has been said about me)

I felt like hanging around to have a word with the owner. Enzo must be spinning in his grave. Ferrari badges on a Toyota Errgggggggg










Regards

Disgusted of Cheltenham


----------



## Andy (Feb 23, 2003)

Yes if your going to dress up a Toyota as a Ferrari it ought to, at the very least, be a Supra


----------



## mat (Feb 25, 2003)

My uncle used to drive a mr2 and live in cheltenham









today I saw an advert for fake rolexs while browsing a forum, he was asking $1150 each !!







surley you can get one new for that!

Fake

I only include the link because I know noone would ever buy one of these

Cheers ,

Mat


----------



## ericp (Feb 23, 2003)

He gets 10/10 for balls.... 0/10 for English


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Sledge hammer on standby!!


----------



## Andy (Feb 23, 2003)

Me thinks Griff has a real problem with fake watches.

Maybe you ought to get a job with customs and excise.

I saw a photo once of officers in the far east driving a steam roller over thousands of em.......


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Fab...............take me to them wheels!!!!!!!









I despise fake anything.

I would take great pleasure someone chucking 'em up in the air so I could blow 'em up with me trusty 12 bore.

Why do people make fakes. The answer is to kid or deceive. What is there to admire about that!?

Look at fake videos. They do jeopardise geniune film making, and land the unwitting customer with a f'kin *****, unwatchable product, after robbing the buyer. They are worse than theives, and I hate theives.

Do you want a fake car, TV, passport, qualification, girl friend, glasses perscription. Do you want Roy to pass us some fakes on his site!?

Yes, I do have a problem with fakes. Big time! We've got some **** head fake bosses here who don't know their arses from their elbows, and they should be fired on the spot.

I've seen some staff made almost ill by shithead bosses.

Sean Connery once decked a cameraman for not giving the job 100%

I give my job 100%, and expect everyone to do the same. Ferrari is top at the moment because they've got their act together big time. That's the way to do it!!!!!

If anyone hands me a fake watch I'll grind it under my size 11 with extreem enthusiasm!!

Er, sorry...........but all that sort of set me off.......I just don't like fakes 

It's some ******* out to rob innocent folk!!!


----------



## mat (Feb 25, 2003)

Im with you on that one Griff. I've seen so many of those fake rolex subs on ebay and people who come into the shop where I work, that I'm starting to dislike the real thing... especially the blue and gold ones


----------



## Andy (Feb 23, 2003)

I have an MR2. I'm in the owners club and I thought I had seen every kind of customization option for the car, (some of them are superb),but I have never seen anything like that.

You'd have to have a hard neck to drive round in it. I mean what if a Subaru Impreza Turbo wants to out drag you and you can't keep up. Bit embarrasing. Unless it's the grey import Turbo MR2 which has around 270bhp, but even then it would be close. The MR2 is a great little car and whoever owns that one has wrecked it.

Still, he's not hurting anyone I suppose.


----------

